# GPU benchmark



## geek (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello.

I got a "new" graphics card (Radeon HD 6870, not listed here but 3D acceleration seems to work). I'd like to test its 3D graphics and GPGPU performance on FreeBSD. Are there any suitable utilities for this, for example, in the packages or ports?


----------



## james122333 (Apr 16, 2017)

glxgears and other tools in mesa-demos(graphics/mesa-demos)
glxspheres64(x11/virtualgl)
glmark2(benchmarks/glmark2)
unigine(games/linux-unigine-heaven, games/linux-unigine-valley)

There are some extensions and features not implemented in r600g(only support opengl 4.1 now) driver...so it may be slower than fglrx driver in some games if your card support opengl 4.1+...
https://mesamatrix.net/
https://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/R600ToDo/


----------

